
Windows Insiders can now test DNS over HTTPS - kyriakos
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/networking-blog/windows-insiders-can-now-test-dns-over-https/ba-p/1381282
======
rmrfstar
Anyone running OpenWRT can do the same.

[https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-
user/services/dns/doh_dnsmasq...](https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-
user/services/dns/doh_dnsmasq_https-dns-proxy)

Or DoT of they like: [https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-
user/services/dns/dot_unbound](https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-
user/services/dns/dot_unbound)

